# Circuito para medir temperatura con el ADC0808



## esteban_santiago83 (May 12, 2008)

Hola como estan, estoy haciendo mi tesis y midiendo el valor de la temperatura de una habitación con el LM35, este me entreag un valor analogo que debe ingresar al pic 16F628, pero como este no tiene puerto ni pines ADC, utilizo una ADC 0808 para la conversión, el problemas está en que nose bien como utilizar este integrado. Por favor si me pueden dar una mano urgente les agradeceria mucho.
Esteban
Nota: ya tengo el pdf tero hay cosas que no entiendo bien.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Título editado
> Reglas generales de uso del foro:
> 
> 2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc.


----------



## mabauti (May 12, 2008)

bajate la hoja de datos, ahi viene como hacer las conexiones


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2008)

no recuerdo bien ahorita las conexiones, yo o use hace como 10 años, y no recuerdo que sea dificil hecharlo a andar..  te recomiendo que vayas por pasos, 
usa a la salida led, para que veas los bits encendidos/apagados,  y de entrada utiliza una resistencia variable para que vayas metiendo diferentes rangos.
asi te das cuenta como trabaja.
ademas ten en cuenta que el lm35 da muy poco voltaje,  posiblemente tengas que usar un amplificador para qu ete aumente el voltaje de salida. y podermo meter al adc
suerte-


----------



## RICHARD (Feb 16, 2009)

hola compañeros,, tengo una inquietud,,,, o bueno varias,, debo hacer una berraca convesion analogo digital, uso el adc0809,, este es igual al adc0808? puedo trabajar el pin del clok con un 555? a que frecuencia debo ponerlo? gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

RICHARD dijo:
			
		

> hola compañeros,, tengo una inquietud,,,, o bueno varias,, debo hacer una berraca convesion analogo digital, uso el adc0809,, este es igual al adc0808? puedo trabajar el pin del clok con un 555? a que frecuencia debo ponerlo? gracias



Y yo me pregunto...por que no leen las hojas de datos?
El ADC0809 y el ADC0808 son funcionalmente iguales pero el error del 809 es de 1 LSB y el del 808 es de 1/2 LSB.
La frecuencia de operación es cualquiera, pero debería ser superior a los 640KHz para que el tiempo de conversión sea inferior a los 100uS y a esa frecuencia no podés usar en NE555, sino que tenes que hacer un oscilador con un Schmitt Triger TTL LS, tipo 74LS14. Bah...podes usar otras opciones pero esa es la mas barata.

Por si se te perdió San Google, acá esta el datasheet: http://www.national.com/mpf/DC/ADC0809.html, y hacele caso a las notas de aplicación que te recomiendan leer y que te dan los link ahí mismo.

Saludos!


----------

